# AMD: Erste Bilder eines R700 aufgetaucht



## Overlocked (28. Juni 2008)

*Nach der Single GPU Serie kommt vielleicht bald auch die Dual GPU Variante an den Start. Auf chiphell ist eine Dual GPU Karte von AMD zu bewundern.*

Im Gegensatz zu ihren Kollegen ist die R700 mit einem schönen schwarzen PCB ausgestattet, wobei dieses mit einem 6-Pin und einem 8-Pin Stromanschluss versehen ist. Neu dürfte der PLX Brückenchip sein, der sich in seinem Aussehen ein wenig gewandelt hat. An der Anzahl der Speicherchips hat sich wenig geändert, diese sind mit 16 Stück auf dem Mainboard vertreten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Eine HD4870 X2;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Rückseite der besagten Karte;

_(Quelle:CHIPHELLÐ¾Óò-ÎÒÃÇ°Ñ¼¼ÊõÓëÊµ¼ùÏà½áºÏ RC1)


----------



## McZonk (28. Juni 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Auch die Anzahl der Speicherchips ist auf nur acht geschrumpft.


Ich zähle, wie schon auf der HD3870X2 16 Bausteine


----------



## CrSt3r (28. Juni 2008)

Jap ... Vorder- und Rückseite


----------



## Overlocked (28. Juni 2008)

Danke... aber wer schaut schon auf die Rückseite


----------



## LordTripack (28. Juni 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu ihren Kollegen ist die R700 mit einem schönen schwarzen PCB ausgestattet



"Black, that's the worst colour there is"

Vorallem der neue Brückenchip, macht einen hochwertigeren Eindruck.
Mal sehen wie die Daten unter der Haube sind.


----------



## xTc (28. Juni 2008)

Schwarz, schwarz, schwarz. 

Schaut gut aus. Und wenn das Versprechen gehalten wird, das es keine Mikroruckeler geben wird dann sage ich schomal "Hallo X2".


----------



## xQlusive (28. Juni 2008)

joa, wäre geil. Auf fudzilla waren die Bilder glaube ich auch schon. Naja würde mich drauf freuen... aber wäre trotzdem nicht mein fall, lieber eine 4870. Die dürfte bei nem 19" TFT reichen. Außerdem habe ich noch keine Stromflatrate bei EON gebucht...


----------



## LordTripack (28. Juni 2008)

xQlusive schrieb:


> ... aber wäre trotzdem nicht mein fall, lieber eine 4870. Die dürfte bei nem 19" TFT reichen. Außerdem habe ich noch keine Stromflatrate bei EON gebucht...



Für nen 19" finde ich die HD4870 schon übertrieben.

Und beim Stromverbrauch kann ich nur sagen. Die Karte wird so 280 Watt verbrauchen. (ausgegangen vom Mehrverbrauch einer HD3870 --> X2 (mehr Verbrauch 1,8x)).
Da koche ich mir 30 Minute etwas, da ist der Strom von 2 Stunden Zocken auch wieder weg.
Und dann noch der Kühlschrank, der ja auch Tag und Nacht läuft.
Beim Computer entscheidet eher das Klima. Mit 250 Watt Abwärme in Luft, wird mein Zimmer schon sehr warm. Eine HD4870 X2 kommt mir nur deswegen nicht ins Haus.


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2008)

Sieht schön aus die Karte 

Hoffe die kann von der Leistung her auch übereugen


----------



## push@max (28. Juni 2008)

Ich bin mal auf den Preis gespannt, sicherlich irgendwo zwischen 350-400€. 
Die Temperaturen und der Energievergrauch bei der aktuellen 4000er Reihe haben mich bislang noch nicht gerade überzeugt.

Aber eine Stromflat wäre eine feine Sache...gibt es sowas überhaupt?


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2008)

Ich finde den Stromverbrauch der 4000er Serie überzeugender als von der GTX2xx Serie. Da kostet dich die GTX280 durch den größeren Stromverbrauch von 50W+ noch mehr im Vergleich zur HD4870


----------



## push@max (28. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mich da eher am Verbrauch der 3000er Serie orientiert, ist im Vergleich doch ein größerer Mehrerbrauch. Allerdings soll es vielleicht an einem Treiberproblem liegen...da geht sicherlich noch was, zumindest im 2D Modus.


----------



## xQlusive (28. Juni 2008)

Nein, es gibt leider noch keine Stromflatrate. Das wäre auch nicht realisierbar. Bei ner Telefonflat, belegt man nur kapazitäten, und davon haben die Anbieter genug, also kein Problem ne Flat anzubieten.

Bei Strom aber, muss ja was produziert werden, und wenn jemand ne Flat nimmt, und damit ne ganze Firma füttert, lohnt es sich nicht für die Strom anbieter. Daher wird es sowas wahrscheinlich nie geben.

Ok meine Erklärung ist jetzt nicht so gut, aber ich denke man erkennt den Kern .


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2008)

@ push@max: Ja in dem Punkt hast du natürlich Recht


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juni 2008)

Hm, immerhin hat man 'ne andere PLX Bridge verwendet.


----------



## zappels (30. Juni 2008)

also ich denke die wird bei 550€ liegen... denn sie wird die 280GTX locker überflügeln...


----------



## push@max (30. Juni 2008)

Leider arbeitet Nvidia fieberhaft an der Fertigstellung des G200b Chips, dieser wird sicherlich aufgrund der 55nm mit einem höherem Takt kommen und vielleicht wird die Kostenersparnis und die bessere Ausbeute an die Kunden weitergegeben.

Dann stellt sich erneut die Frage des Stromverbrauchs, der Microruckler und dem Support für Spiele.


----------



## LordTripack (30. Juni 2008)

zappels schrieb:


> also ich denke die wird bei 550€ liegen... denn sie wird die 280GTX locker überflügeln...



Dann wohl eher wieder 399 Euro, man möchte ja nicht nur dem Kunden was tolles bieten, sondern auch Kunden werben.

Ich denke die Preise sind doch gleichgeblieben im Vergleich zum Start des RV670.
Angaben in Euro ohne Versandkosten
140+ Untere Mittelklasse
200+ Obere Mittelklasse
350+ Highend

CSV-Direct.de » Artikelinfo


----------



## DanielX (30. Juni 2008)

Das Problem ist nur denke ich mal das wen die 4870X2 wirklich so rein hauen wird, das Nvidia die GTX280/260 mit dem G200b austatten wird und dadurch die Karten etwas gunstiger werde können. 
Zudem wird Nvidia die Karten dann wahrscheinlich auch mit GDDR5-Speicher rausbringen um wieder einen großen Leistungssprung zumachen, denn der G200 ist ja GDDR5 fähig. 
Und das ganze würde dan einen Speicherdurchsatz von ca. 300GB/s für die GTX280 ergeben.
Und noch eine Frage zu Multi-GPU-Karten, wird wenn es schon keinen 2D-Modus gibt, wenigstens die zweite GPU wen sie nicht gebraucht wird abgeschaltet um Strom zusparen?


----------



## zappels (4. Juli 2008)

hmm also ich muss wohl echt meine meinung revidieren... die 280gtx gibts ja jetzt schon für 430€uronen... das ist mal krass wieviel druck ati auf nvidia ausübt... da wird die x2 wohl doch nur 399 kosten... krasses ding... wenn da dann der bug mit dem idle stromverbrauch beseitigt ist, wär das ja meine karte... kann kommen was will... selbst wenn nvidia plötzlich doch ne dieshrink karte mit dx10.1 bringen würde... die reicht locker für alles was man auf nen 22 zöller spielen kann... lol

achja zu damielX: können sie alles machen... nvidia wird sicher ddr5 supporten, aber die kosten für dieses produkt sind so dermaßen hoch, dass es keiner bezahlen kann. ein 512bit speicherinterface is sehr kostenintensiv allein für die boardpartner und der gpu-chip soll jetzt schon 100$ ausmachen... das heißt bei 430€ liegt die gewinnmarge jetzt schon eher bescheiden... wenn sie dann noch ddr5 draufpacken... steigern sich die kosten für das produkt und der preis muss trotzdem runter.... teufelskreis.


----------



## DanielX (4. Juli 2008)

Hy ich habe vorhin gelesen das ATI die X2 mit 2GB GDDR5 und mit 1GB GDDR3 Speicher bauen wird.

Aus den Gründen der Verfügbarkeit von GDDR5 und um natürlich auch um noch eine günstigere X2 anbieten zu können.


----------



## Overlocked (4. Juli 2008)

*Update: Auf chiphell.com sind nun weitere Bilder und Informationen zu dem RV700 aufgetaucht. *

AMDs neues Flaggschiff soll schon nächsten Monat in den Handel kommen und dabei sollen eine 1GB und 2GB Karte zu haben sein. Für 499US$ soll die Karte dann den Besitzer wechseln. 

Auf den neuen Bildern ist eine HD4870 X2 mit Kühler dargestellt. Die Karte besitzt eine Crossfirebridge und verfügt über einen 6- und 8-Pin Stromanschluss. Die Karte ist allem anscheinen nach im Referenzdesign gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Äußerlich weißt die HD4870 X2 keinen großen Veränderungen gegenüber der HD3870 X2 auf; _ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Die Rückseite der Karte; "Angezogen" ist diese wie die Konkurenz von Nvidia; _

(Quelle: CHIPHELLÐ¾Óò-ÎÒÃÇ°Ñ¼¼ÊõÓëÊµ¼ùÏà½áºÏ RC1)


----------



## px2 (4. Juli 2008)

finde es schlecht das die karte nur einen crossfire connenctor hat, womit sich octa crossfire  x wohl erübrigen wird


----------



## DanielX (4. Juli 2008)

Der zuwachs von 3 auf 4 GPU's ist schon racht mager, wie soll das dan erst mit 8 GPU's aussehen ?


----------



## px2 (4. Juli 2008)

wenn man mal ne schnelle cpu ins system reinhaut dan ist die steigerung schon größer.

Für 8 GPUs bräucht man dann aber schon nen QX9650@8-10GHz damit sich das lohnt.

Aber jedes FPS ist kostbar


----------



## push@max (4. Juli 2008)

Wow, die Karte sieht echt "hübsch" aus, 2GB GDDR5 ist heftig...davon träume ich Nachts


----------



## Overlocked (4. Juli 2008)

px2 schrieb:


> finde es schlecht das die karte nur einen crossfire connenctor hat, womit sich octa crossfire  x wohl erübrigen wird



Das wir kein CPU schaffen- ausgleichend könnte man Zwei-Sockelsysteme mal ins Rennen schmeißen, die sind aber nicht gerade OC freudig


----------



## DanielX (4. Juli 2008)

Oder wir können uns direkt nen Supercomputer nehmen


----------



## Overlocked (4. Juli 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Oder wir können uns direkt nen Supercomputer nehmen



Warum nicht gleich einen Quantencomputer Aber Spaß beiseite- ich habe heute einen sehr interessanten Artikel in irgendeiner Fachzeitung über die Grenzen des Quantencomputers gelesen- muss sagen, danach bist du Experte Dieser soll schon bald marktreif werden- fragt sich nur für wen.


----------



## px2 (4. Juli 2008)

ich weis dass die 10GHz keine CPU schafft, aber wenn man mal davon ausgeht das der Nehalem 50% schneller sein soll als der Core 2, und nur annähernd so tacktfreudig ist wie der Core 2 ist die Leistung schnell geschafft und die CPU limitiert nicht mehr


Außerdem auf Multisockelsysteme müsste die Software wieder angepasst werden


----------



## DanielX (4. Juli 2008)

Sry, aber wer ist warum ein Experte ???


----------



## push@max (4. Juli 2008)

Ich habe auf geizhals gerade eine GTX280 für unglaubliche 385€ von Asus gefunden  - der Preisfall ist wirklich extrem!

Ich würde sagen, dass ATI mit den vorgesehenen 500$ (in Europa 500€) nicht mit Nvidia mithalten können wird...da muss ATI schon deutlich auf 400€ Niveau kommen, weil dann kommen wieder die Geschichten mit den Treiberproblemen und das Spiele das nicht unterstützen und der Stromverbrauch und und und...

Da werden sich die Leute dann für GTX280 entscheiden...ein richtig spannender Konkurrenzkampf zwischen Rot und Grün


----------



## DanielX (4. Juli 2008)

Und wir wissen ja alle wer von einem Konkurrenzkampf profitiert, WIR die Kunden.


----------



## riedochs (7. Juli 2008)

Ne X2 für 499$ wäre günstig, nur dumm das die bei uns wieder 499€ dann kostet


----------

